# Urgent info on child visa



## navi11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a PR (subclass 189) holder for Australia and my wife is also a dependent PR holder. Currently, we are residing in India.
Now, we have a new born baby (born in India) and we need the below details to decide the best possible way of moving to Australia at the earliest along with our baby, as I have a job offer already.

1. Can we apply for a offshore subclass 101 child visa from India. Also, since the approval or grant of this visa takes a considerable time, can we also apply for a long term tourist visa (preferably 1 year) for our child and take the child with us?

2. Can we apply both subclass 101 and long term tourist visa together for our child or should a specific visa be applied first and then the other visa? Also, should there be any covering letter enclosed?

3. Can we take our child on a long term tourist visa and apply for an onshore child visa (subclass 802) once we are in Australia? I am not sure, once the child is in Australia on a tourist visa if we can apply for any other visa.

4. Finally, is there a need to visit the Australian high commission in Delhi, or is it sufficient to lodge the visa with VFS global branch in Bangalore, as we are from Bangalore.

Kindly, help to clarify my concerns.

Kind Regards,
Naveen


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Yes

2: There is no time period, you may lodge both visa together but ideally you should lodge Child Visa 101 first & after few days go for Visitor Visa.

3: It's highly unlikely to get Visitor Visa with out "8503-No Further Stay" condition. So you can't lodge 802 visa in Australia. 

4: You don't need to visit AHC, simply lodge visa through VFS or online (if there is an option) 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## navi11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the detailed response girlaussie


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Subscribing to thread


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

*Visa 802*



girlaussie said:


> 1: Yes
> 
> 2: There is no time period, you may lodge both visa together but ideally you should lodge Child Visa 101 first & after few days go for Visitor Visa.
> 
> ...


In This case just wanted to understand what would be the condition under which parents can file for Visa 802.


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> 1: Yes
> 
> 2: There is no time period, you may lodge both visa together but ideally you should lodge Child Visa 101 first & after few days go for Visitor Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I and my wife hold PR Visa 189 but not our child. Now my India based employer has proposed me to send to Australia. Wanted to check.

1. Would it be better if I ask my employer to process 457 for my family as that would cover my child also and I can have employer medical insurance. 

2. Would there be any issue to get 457 if I still have 189 PR VISA

3. Would it be better that I apply for 101 or 802 for my child and go on 189 . In this case could I buy child medical insurance till he gets his PR

4. As I can see from most of discussion people generally apply for 101 and not 802. What could be the VISA of child if he travels to Australia and then apply 802.

Please reply


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kanwarbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I and my wife hold PR Visa 189 but not our child. Now my India based employer has proposed me to send to Australia. Wanted to check.
> 
> ...


1. For most people, getting a 457 instead of a 189 would be a giant step backwards for immigration since it's only a temporary visa. If your position was eliminated, you would have to find another sponsoring employer or you would need to leave Australia. You'd then have to start from the beginning to get a PR visa. So I would definitely NOT suggest you get a 457. Most employers in Australia do not cover health insurance, and as the holder of a 457 visa you would have to instead purchase your own health coverage..

2. No, there's be no issue but as I said above, it would be a much worse visa to hold instead of a 189.

3. If it was me, I'd apply for a 101 visa and perhaps it would be granted before you travel to Australia. If it's not granted before you travel, you could apply for a visitor visa for your child (you'd need to briefly take the child outside Australia in order for the 101 to be granted).

4. Some people are able to get a visitor visa for the child and then apply for the 802 when in Australia as long as the visitor visa doesn't have condition 8503 on it. It's not possible to predict whether you would get condition 8503 on a visitor visa or not, and I think it's more appropriate to apply for the 101 instead.


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. For most people, getting a 457 instead of a 189 would be a giant step backwards for immigration since it's only a temporary visa. If your position was eliminated, you would have to find another sponsoring employer or you would need to leave Australia. You'd then have to start from the beginning to get a PR visa. So I would definitely NOT suggest you get a 457. Most employers in Australia do not cover health insurance, and as the holder of a 457 visa you would have to instead purchase your own health coverage..
> 
> 2. No, there's be no issue but as I said above, it would be a much worse visa to hold instead of a 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for detailed reply. I appreciate and agree with your advice


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kanwarbs, Finally what you have decided ? did you applied child visa from India ? can you share your proceedings as I am in same boat ?


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Maggie,
Is there any way where we can get a bridging visa for the child. So the scenario is that I get a visitor visa , take my child to Australia, apply for bridging visa and then apply for 802.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. For most people, getting a 457 instead of a 189 would be a giant step backwards for immigration since it's only a temporary visa. If your position was eliminated, you would have to find another sponsoring employer or you would need to leave Australia. You'd then have to start from the beginning to get a PR visa. So I would definitely NOT suggest you get a 457. Most employers in Australia do not cover health insurance, and as the holder of a 457 visa you would have to instead purchase your own health coverage..
> 
> 2. No, there's be no issue but as I said above, it would be a much worse visa to hold instead of a 189.
> 
> ...


Hello Maggie,
Is there any way where we can get a bridging visa for the child. So the scenario is that I get a visitor visa , take my child to Australia, apply for bridging visa and then apply for 802.


----------

